

Evernote Secures $20m in Funding - willheim
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/10/19/evernote-strikes-it-rich-secures-20-million-in-funding/

======
willheim
I think this is awesome! These guys produce a service that has traction, has a
loyal following, and AFAIK has never had an issue. I use it, love it, and
recommend it. The greatest thing about it is how they have it on all your
devices (almost) and I find myself branching out into their "life memory"
strategy by, for example, creating a recording of my 15 month old son
laughing. That's on top of the business productivity applications I use it
for.

My question, though, is this:

Evernote has traction. Evernote is growing. Evernote has subscribers. Evernote
has partners developing plugins for it (Evernote Trunk)

What do they need $20m in funding for?

Is it that word of mouth adoption only goes so far? Is it to speed up adoption
by buying installs on new computers?

What would you do with $20m if you were Evernote?

~~~
bond
Today’s announcement of our $20 million series “C” funding led by Sequoia
Capital means that we now have the resources to significantly expand and
improve our service in ways that would have taken years to achieve
organically. We’ll build more features, add more devices, fix more bugs,
expand into more countries, and make Evernote indispensable to more types of
users (including corporate and educational folk).

[http://blog.evernote.com/2010/10/19/evernote-
raises-20-milli...](http://blog.evernote.com/2010/10/19/evernote-
raises-20-million-led-by-sequoia-capital/)

